# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - HTC HD7 [Schubert] ,HTC Desire,HTC Nexus Repair ,Unlock and IMEI Change

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [07 OCT 2011]  De******ion :   *HTC Passion / Nexus One Repair Boot Unlock / IMEI Change**HTC Desire Repair Boot / Unlock / IMEI Change**HTC HD7 Schubert Repair Boot / Unlock / IMEI Change**ORT Plus V1.65 Released**Spanish Language Pack Released for ORT Plus*   What's New in ORT Plus V1.65 ?  Qualcomm MSM7600 New CPU ID : 0x20100E1 AddedQualcomm QSC6075 New CPU ID : 0x120FA0E1 AddedONENAND Flash ID : 0x004D00EC AddedNOR Flash ID  : 0x22500001 AddedBlackberry 9530 Halt Method addedFast Mode for MSM8x55 [eMMC]    Released Stuffs :   HTC Passion / Nexus One G5 Repair File with Bad Block HandlingHTC Passion / Nexus One G5 JTAG Pinouts HTC Passion / Nexus One G5 Repair GuideHTC Passion / Nexus One G5 Full DumpHTC Passion / Nexus One G5 ROMHTC Desire G7 Repair File with Bad Block HandlingHTC Desire G7 JTAG Pinouts HTC Desire G7 Repair GuideHTC Desire G7 Full DumpHTC Desire G7 One ROMHTC Schubert HD7 Repair File with Bad Block HandlingHTC Schubert HD7 JTAG Pinouts HTC Schubert HD7 Repair GuideHTC Schubert HD7 Full Dump   *Discussion :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

